# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  من أروع رومانسيات فاروق جويدة " وكانت بيننا ليله "

## صفاء عطاالله

*وكانت بيننا ليله* 


*وكانت بيننا ليله*

*نثرنا الحب فوق ربُوعها العذراء*

*فانتفضت*

*وصار الكونُ بستانا* 

*وفوق تلالها الخضراء* 

*كم سكرت حنايانا !*

*فلم نعرف لنا اسما ..* 

*ولا وطنا .. وعُنوانا !*

*وكانت بيننا ليله* 

*      * * ** 

*سبحتُ العمر بين مياهها الزرقاء ..* 

*ثم رجعتُ ظمآنا* 

*وكنتُ أراك ياقدري* 

*ملاكا ضل موطنه* 

*وعاش الحب إنسانا*

*وكنتُ الراهب المسجون في عينيك ..* 

*عاش الحب معصية*

*وذاق الشوق غُفرانا* 

*وكُنتُ أموتُ في عينيك ..* 

*ثم أعود يبعثني* 

*لهيب العطر بركانا* 

*وكانت بيننا ليله* 

*وكان الموجُ في صمت يبعثرنا*

*علي الآفاق شُطآنا*

*ووجهُ الليل ..* 

*فوق الغيمة البيضاء يحملنا* 

*فنبني من تلال الضوء أكوانا*

*وكانت فرحةُ الأيام*

*في عينيك تنثُرني* 

*علي الطرقات ألحانا*

*وفوق ضفافك الخضراء ..* 

*نام الدهرُ نشوانا* 

*وأقسم بعد طول الصد ..* 

*أن يطوي صحائفنا .. وينسانا*

*وكان العمرُ أغنية* 

*ولحنا رائع النغمات أطربنا*

*وأشجانا* 

*وكانت بيننا ليله* 

 ** * ** 

*جلستُ أراقبُ اللحظات* 

*في صمت تودعنا* 

*ويجري دمعها المصلوبُ ..* 

*فوق العين ألوانا* 

*وكانت رعشةُ القنديل ..* 

*في حزن تراقبنا* 

*وتُخفي الدمع أحيانا*

*وكان الليلُ كالقناص يرصدنا* 

*ويسخرُ من حكايانا*
*وروعنا قطار الفجر ..* 

*حين أطل خلف الأفق سكرانا*

*ترنح في مضاجعنا* 

*فأيقظنا .. وأرقنا .. ونادانا* 

*وقدمنا سنين العمر قُربانا*

*وفاض الدمعُ ..* 

*في أعماقنا خوفا .. وأحزانا* 

*ولم تشفع أمام الدهر شكوانا* 

 ** * ** 


*تعانقنا* 

*وصوت الريح في فزع يُزلزلنا*

*ويُلقي في رماد الضوء ..* 

*يا عمري بقايانا* 

*وسافرنا ..* 

*وظلت بيننا ذكرى* 

*نراها نجمة بيضاء ..*

*تخُبو حين نذكرها* 

*وتهربُ حين تلقانا*

*تطُوف العمر في خجل*

*وتحكي كل ما كانا ..* 

*وكانت بيننا .. ليله*

----------


## طارق عطاالله

*تعانقنا* 
*وصوت الريح في فزع يُزلزلنا*
*ويُلقي في رماد الضوء ..* 
*يا عمري بقايانا* 
*وسافرنا ..* 
*وظلت بيننا ذكرى* 
*نراها نجمة بيضاء ..*
*تخُبو حين نذكرها* 
*وتهربُ حين تلقانا*
*تطُوف العمر في خجل*
*وتحكي كل ما كانا ..* 
*وكانت بيننا .. ليله*
*  تسلمين ياأخت صفاء*
*            اختيارك كعادتك أكثر من رائع*
*                             تقبلي مروري*

----------


## نداء الحق

*ما أجمل هذه الأبيات التي تمس القلب بمعانيها* 
*أشكرك أختي العزيزة صفاء على حسن اختيارك* 
*وفقك الله لما فيه الخير والسداد*

----------


## جاسر

*وكُنتُ أموتُ في عينيك .. 

ثم أعود يبعثني 

لهيب العطر بركانا 

وكانت بيننا ليله 
*
*أبيات رائعة مختارة بدقة وعناية بارك الله لك أختي الفاضلة* 
*علي اختيارك الممتاز وحقيقة أنت نجمة تضئ هذا المنتدي*
*بالموضوعات الرائعة الجميلة وفقك الله* 
*تقبلي مروري 
*

----------


## نادين

*وكانت بيننا ليلة* 

*وكانت بيننا ليله*

*نثرنا الحب فوق ربُوعها العذراء*

*فانتفضت*

*وصار الكونُ بستانا* 

*وفوق تلالها الخضراء* 

*كم سكرت حنايانا !*

*فلم نعرف لنا اسما ..* 

*ولا وطنا .. وعُنوانا !*

*وكانت بيننا ليله* 

** * ** 

*سبحتُ العمر بين مياهها الزرقاء ..* 

*ثم رجعتُ ظمآنا* 

*وكنتُ أراك ياقدري* 

*ملاكا ضل موطنه* 

*وعاش الحب إنسانا*

*وكنتُ الراهب المسجون في عينيك ..* 

*عاش الحب معصية*

*وذاق الشوق غُفرانا* 

*وكُنتُ أموتُ في عينيك ..* 

*ثم أعود يبعثني* 

*لهيب العطر بركانا* 

*وكانت بيننا ليله* 

*وكان الموجُ في صمت يبعثرنا*

*علي الآفاق شُطآنا*

*ووجهُ الليل ..* 

*فوق الغيمة البيضاء يحملنا* 

*فنبني من تلال الضوء أكوانا*

*وكانت فرحةُ الأيام*

*في عينيك تنثُرني* 

*علي الطرقات ألحانا*

*وفوق ضفافك الخضراء ..* 

*نام الدهرُ نشوانا* 

*وأقسم بعد طول الصد ..* 

*أن يطوي صحائفنا .. وينسانا*

*وكان العمرُ أغنية* 

*ولحنا رائع النغمات أطربنا*

*وأشجانا* 

*وكانت بيننا ليله* 

** * ** 

*جلستُ أراقبُ اللحظات* 

*في صمت تودعنا* 

*ويجري دمعها المصلوبُ ..* 

*فوق العين ألوانا* 

*وكانت رعشةُ القنديل ..* 

*في حزن تراقبنا* 

*وتُخفي الدمع أحيانا*

*وكان الليلُ كالقناص يرصدنا* 

*ويسخرُ من حكايانا*
*وروعنا قطار الفجر ..* 

*حين أطل خلف الأفق سكرانا*

*ترنح في مضاجعنا* 

*فأيقظنا .. وأرقنا .. ونادانا* 

*وقدمنا سنين العمر قُربانا*

*وفاض الدمعُ ..* 

*في أعماقنا خوفا .. وأحزانا* 

*ولم تشفع أمام الدهر شكوانا* 

** * ** 


*تعانقنا* 

*وصوت الريح في فزع يُزلزلنا*

*ويُلقي في رماد الضوء ..* 

*يا عمري بقايانا* 

*وسافرنا ..* 

*وظلت بيننا ذكرى* 

*نراها نجمة بيضاء ..*

*تخُبو حين نذكرها* 

*وتهربُ حين تلقانا*

*تطُوف العمر في خجل*

*وتحكي كل ما كانا ..* 

*وكانت بيننا .. ليله*


*[/quote]*

----------


## نادين

*أبيات غاية في الجمال والرومانسية* 
*تسلمين أستاذة . صفاء عطاالله علي اختيارك المتميز* 
*شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية* .

----------


## امان الواصل

حقا شاعر الرمانسية العطرة سيدي ابدعت ياشاعر الرومانسية المهذبة الرقيقة 
 استمتعنا بها وبصدقها شاعرنا الكبير 
اشكرك صفاء

----------


## totate

بائع الاحلام من روائع فاروق جويده 
تسألوني الحلم أفلس بائع الأحلام

ماذا أبيع لكم !

وصوتي ضاع وأختنق الكلام

ما زلت أصرخ في الشوارع

أوهم الأموات أني لم أمت كالناس ..

لم أصبح وراء الصمت شيئاً من حطام

مازلت كالمجنون

أحمل بعض أحلامي وأمضي في الزحام

***

لا تسألوني الحُلم

أفلس بائع الأحلام ..

فالأرض خاوية ..

وكل حدائق الأحلام يأكلها البَوَار

ماذا أبيع لكم .. ؟

وكل سنابل الأحلام في عيني دمار

ماذا أبيع لكم ؟

وأيامي انتظار ........ في انتظار

----------

